# Officer Down: Officer Adrian Castro Cordova - [Calexico, California]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer Adrian Castro Cordova*

*
[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
***
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE][/B]

*Calexico Police Department*
*California*
End of Watch: Thursday, November 1, 2007
Biographical Info
*Age:* 26
*Tour of Duty:* 2 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Thursday, November 1, 2007
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Officer Cordova was killed in an automobile accident in Holtville, California, while he and another officer returned to Calexico following a training exercise. Their patrol car collided with a hay truck at the intersection of Bonds Corner Road and Snyder Road. Officer Cordova succumbed to his injuries at the scene.

The other officer was flown to a hospital in Yuma, Arizona, with serious injuries.

Officer Cordova had served with the agency for 2 years.
Agency Contact Information
Calexico Police Department
420 E Fifth Street
Calexico, CA 92231

Phone: (760) 768-2146


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

11/05/2007
*Officer Down: Adrian Castro Cordova*

*Officer Down: Officer Adrian Castro Cordova* - [Calexico, California]

*









ODMP

Biographical Info*
*Age:* 26

*Cause of Death:* Automobile Accident
*
Additional Information:* Officer Cordova had served with the Calexico Police Department for 2 years. He is survived by his wife and daughter.
*
Incident Details:* Officer Adrian Cordova was killed in an automobile accident in Holtville, California, while he and another officer returned to Calexico following a training exercise.

Their patrol car collided with a hay truck at the intersection of Bonds Corner and Snyder Roads. Officer Cordova succumbed to his injuries at the scene.

The other officer was flown to a hospital in Yuma, Arizona, with serious injuries.

*End of Watch:* Thursday, November 1, 2007


----------

